# Moïse Amyraut on the superiority of Christian to Jewish morality



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2021)

The Jewish Doctors upon this Commandment, _Thou shalt not kill,_ thought that it was enough to abstain from the effusion of blood, and otherwise either justified or excused wrath, desires of revenge, and words of spite and scorn. The Christian Excellency teaches us, that ’tis not the external act of murder only that is forbidden, but even the least motions of the mind that carry to revenge, the most loose thoughts of mischief, and the slightest words uttered in offense to our neighbour, either by derision or outrage. Then which what is more agreeable both to the nature of God who is so good, and who is not the judge only of actions, but likewise of cogitations; and to the nature of man, whose outward actions are neither good nor evil, but only so far as they proceed from the good or evil source of the internal affections?

Upon this Commandment, _Thou shalt not commit adultery,_ they condemned the act indeed which defiles the bed of one’s neighbour; wanton thoughts and lascivious glances they made no great reckoning of. The Christian Religion teaches that he that looks upon the wife of his neighbour with desire after her, hath committed adultery in his heart. Then which what is more suitable to the holiness of God and more reasonable in reference to that which ought to be in men? For what great advantage were it to have kept the body unpolluted with filthy actions, if yet the soul should be full of impure cogitations? ...

For more, see Moïse Amyraut on the superiority of Christian to Jewish morality.


----------

